# 5 week old pigeon



## dovetail (Aug 26, 2006)

hi, my big boy is getting really big and it's time to move him. he really is rambunctious should i release him or does he need to be cared for still? thanks


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I would not release him if he's only 5 weeks old thats still way too young,

Has this pigeon been taught to eat seeds on his own can it drink water?

Is this pigeon attatched to you? if so it probably wont do well in the wild.

Please dont let this pigeon go I still would say its way too young!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi dovetail, please check the following link for criteria for release:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11919

..and "to release or not to release":

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10874


----------



## dovetail (Aug 26, 2006)

*big boy*

well i just answered my original post about my busy day, and you can check it out. i think i'll keep him, at least through the winter. i think i'm as attached to him as he is to me. thanks so much to all of you for your help and kindness.......george
i'll try and post a snapshot of him, if i can figure out how,( not to computer literate).......


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

If you are going to keep him for a long period of time and want to release him into the wild make sure you dont hold him or get too close to him or else he will think of humans as friends ( what a shame that he shouldnt). Its for his own saftey so he isnt dependent of humans so when he is really hungry he doesnt go to shopping centers and fly on peoples shoulders.


----------

